

Ask HN: What should I do if I don't get a summer internship? - nargawharg

Next year I&#x27;ll be a senior (majoring in CS). I am currently studying abroad, so unfortunately I won&#x27;t even be back in the US until mid June (and then have about two months left until uni starts again). I have a meh GPA (3.0) but a couple of side projects that I&#x27;ve put some time into as well as brief, crude work experience doing web dev for two university organizations through the university. Essentially, I&#x27;m looking at graduating without a whole lot of formal experience, so how should I look at spending the rest of my time (2 months of summer + 2 semesters) in preparation for getting a job? I&#x27;m quite concerned about getting a job doing something interesting where I feel like I have some sort of positive impact on the world, and I&#x27;m worried that with my current situation my options will be limited.
======
a3n
> I'm quite concerned about getting a job doing something interesting where I
> feel like I have some sort of positive impact on the world,

It's great if you get some sort of shiny job like that right out of the gate.
But for most people, their job-related positive impact on the world comes on
top of some years of experience.

If you don't get the shiny job right off, enjoy the normal job, learn about
your field, the world and yourself. Take the long view, and enjoy the days.
Eventually you'll focus on what _you_ want to contribute, rather than the
needs of some particular early employer.

It'll be fine.

------
johan_larson
If you don't get a formal internship for the summer, I suggest you try to
build something useful that you could show a prospective employer. Given your
background, this will probably be a web site. Two and a half months is enough
to build something real.

Does either of your side projects solve a real problem that people have?

If not, look for some sort of frustrating inefficiency that you or your
friends at school run into all the time. Then build a solution.

~~~
nargawharg
This is my tentative life plan...assuming I can convince my parents that this
is, in the long run, the best use of my time for the summer instead of working
somewhere else. This brings into question though how big of a project are we
talking? I always hear this advice tossed around, yet never with any specifics
regarding time spent/users/LOC/metric of choice.

------
djb_hackernews
> I'm quite concerned about getting a job doing something interesting where I
> feel like I have some sort of positive impact on the world, and I'm worried
> that with my current situation my options will be limited.

The first thing right here is to realize you are putting yourself under way
too much pressure. The world doesn't work like that.

Enjoy your summer. Go on lots of hikes and enjoy every moment you can.

------
koberstein
If you want to make a positive impact on the world, I would go out and see the
world. People like to live in fear of not following the right path - but
diverging from the norm is what makes new possibilities happen. Take some time
to relax, recharge, and think about what it is you want to accomplish.

------
vassilevsky
Have a really good rest. Because after that you'll be working your ass off for
the rest of your life.

------
user_rob
Go and help/work for/talk to/ random people who need it. It will make a
difference.

------
andrenvq
4th year CE major based in bay area also looking for internship here

------
seekingcharlie
Where are you based right now?

~~~
nargawharg
Do you mean where am I abroad? Istanbul. In the US I go to school in Montana.

~~~
donerbey
Which university in Istanbul ? Are you Turkish ?

~~~
nargawharg
Kadir Has Üniversitesi / No, I'm just on exchange

